# white ink on black shirt: need a soft white ink



## rhi (Dec 27, 2006)

what up guys i have i little problem here i hope somebody can help me

i use to print shirts with pebeo waterbased ink (for fabric) but the print result is too dry and it cracks, i need to find a more ''professionnal'' ink that is softer .... plus the ink was going throught the shirt so you can see the ink from the inside of the shirt.
do i need to put something onto the shirt before i put my ink on it?

thank you very much if you can help me!


----------



## SRI Alan (Mar 1, 2007)

I use Union "bright cotton white". It's a good soft white for the underbase and also works well as a highlight white.


----------



## rhi (Dec 27, 2006)

where can i order union inks? (or buy it in canada)
do i need to put more that 1 layer on the shirt?
do i need to heat press the print?

you guys are helpfull thx.


----------



## Jasonda (Aug 16, 2006)

rhi said:


> where can i order union inks? (or buy it in canada)


Union Ink - International Distributors Directory


----------



## Greg Hamrick (Jan 25, 2007)

rhi said:


> what up guys i have i little problem here i hope somebody can help me
> 
> i use to print shirts with pebeo waterbased ink (for fabric) but the print result is too dry and it cracks, i need to find a more ''professionnal'' ink that is softer .... plus the ink was going throught the shirt so you can see the ink from the inside of the shirt.
> do i need to put something onto the shirt before i put my ink on it?
> ...


 
Union makes a good ink, so does Wilflex and Rutland. If you but any one of those you'll not have a cracking or bleeding problem.
Also, if you can see the ink on the inside of the shirt, your driving the ink into it by pushing or pulling it too hard. These other inks are softer so you can ease up on the pressure.


.


----------



## rhi (Dec 27, 2006)

thanks guys i found everything i needed,
but what's a flash cure? an alternative to the heatpress?


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

rhi said:


> but what's a flash cure?


It's used to dry the ink between colours.



rhi said:


> an alternative to the heatpress?


No.


----------

